# Gar(its not as bad as it sounds)



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

After tonight i will never release another gar. I caught one on a jug line saturday and decided to try it. First thing i did was nail it to a post. Then i got some tin snips and cut a line down its back. Then with pliers and a knife, i skinned it. I cut the two backstraps off and sliced them into nuggets. Fried them tonight and goshalmighty it was good, better than the catfish. And it has a texture like no other fish ive ever eaten. I ate it to fast to take a pic  so heres one of it when i first caught it.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Yeah... Good stuff. I read once that you aren't supposed to eat the eggs or sperm of the gar, because it's poisonous...

Why the hell would anyone need to know that?


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)




----------



## AJ35 (May 15, 2012)

solid7 said:


> Yeah... Good stuff. I read once that you aren't supposed to eat the eggs or sperm of the gar, because it's poisonous...
> 
> Why the hell would anyone need to know that?


I can only imagine that someone has tried this as a stand in for Sturgeon Roe. But, it is true. Their eggs are coated with a sticky and toxic slime. Supposedly they are only toxic to warm blooded animals, but I've heard of instances where crayfish were introduced to the toxin and died as a result as well.


----------



## WV Cobbmullet (Dec 2, 2008)

solid7 said:


> Yeah... Good stuff. I read once that you aren't supposed to eat the eggs or sperm of the gar, because it's poisonous...
> 
> Why the hell would anyone need to know that?


 Thanks solid now I need to clean the coffee off the computer.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

AJ35 said:


> I can only imagine that someone has tried this as a stand in for Sturgeon Roe. But, it is true. Their eggs are coated with a sticky and toxic slime. Supposedly they are only toxic to warm blooded animals, but I've heard of instances where crayfish were introduced to the toxin and died as a result as well.


I heard they make good bream bait though


----------



## FishingFreak (Sep 17, 2012)

Good to Know... I did some looking into on cleaning them and heard the eggs were bad to eat...

The next one i catch ill keep and eat that little bastard!

Matt


----------

